# Alessandra Ambrosio | HD & SD >> Movie & TV Shows



## spawn02 (22 Juni 2015)

*It is a thread special Alessandra Ambrosio interesting scene in Movie & Tv Shows. It will be update when i would have new video of her.*



 

 

 

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[032,80 Mo ; 00 min 40 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *New Girl*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[052,70 Mo ; 02 min 31 sec ; 0704X396 ; *.avi*] >>> *Tulum By Raphael Mazzucco*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[132,00 Mo ; 04 min 08 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Verdades Secretas*


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2015)

:thx: dir für sexy Alessandra


----------



## spawn02 (13 Aug. 2015)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[399,00 Mo ; 06 min 34 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Mediatropics Production (Many Short Film)*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[594,00 Mo ; 13 min 18 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Verdades Secretas (1x18-19-21)*


----------



## spawn02 (28 Nov. 2015)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[061,10 Mo ; 01 min 38 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *L'Officiel 2015*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[027,50 Mo ; 00 min 32 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Maxim 2015*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[068,30 Mo ; 01 min 32 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Ocean Drive 2015*


----------



## spawn02 (13 Dez. 2015)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[039,60 Mo ; 00 min 58 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *LOVE Advent 2015*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[042,50 Mo ; 01 min 14 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Made In Brazil 6*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[167,00 Mo ; 03 min 24 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Osmoze 2011*


----------



## genmi (17 Dez. 2015)

Danke, Danke, Danke


----------



## spawn02 (31 Jan. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[105,00 Mo ; 02 min 35 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *GQ Magazine 2015*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[055,00 Mo ; 01 min 43 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *VOCO By Yu Tsai*


----------



## spawn02 (4 Apr. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[084,20 Mo ; 02 min 44 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Backstage Dolce & Gabbana By Swidecom*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[071,90 Mo ; 01 min 24 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Gatabakana { The Polish Heritage & Double Jeans*


----------



## spawn02 (6 Apr. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[253,00 Mo ; 04 min 13 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Interview & Teach Yoga*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[089,80 Mo ; 01 min 37 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Vogue Brasil By Ellen Von Unwerth*


----------



## spawn02 (8 Apr. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[033,80 Mo ; 01 min 33 sec ; 0960x540 ; *.avi*] >>> *Body Couture For VOGUE Brasil*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[256,00 Mo ; 05 min 56 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *LOVE Advent (2010 To 2015)*


----------



## spawn02 (27 Juni 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[095,00 Mo ; 02 min 34 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Glamour (Spain 2016)*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[039,20 Mo ; 00 min 57 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Harper Bazaar (Spain 2016)*


----------



## spawn02 (1 Aug. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[046,20 Mo ; 01 min 00 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Self Magazine*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[733,00 Mo ; 19 min 38 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Victoria'Secret : Mix Of Work Out*


----------



## spawn02 (6 Nov. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[050,00 Mo ; 01 min 00 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *GQ Brasil (2016)*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[140,00 Mo ; 03 min 26 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *XTI (Collection 2016)*


----------



## spawn02 (13 Nov. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[061,40 Mo ; 01 min 01 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Dafiti Ale 2016*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[182,00 Mo ; 02 min 00 sec ; 3200x1800 ; *.avi*] >>> *Into The Best Light*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[017,10 Mo ; 00 min 38 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Vogue Brasil 2012*


----------



## spawn02 (1 Dez. 2016)

= _*Dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*Filefactory.com*_ ~ _*Uploaded.net*_
[088,00 Mo ; 01 min 50 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.avi*] >>> *Ale By Ale : Resort Swimwear 2016*

= _*Dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*Filefactory.com*_ ~ _*Uploaded.net*_
[057,80 Mo ; 00 min 36 sec ; 3200x1800 ; *.avi*] >>> *Into The Light : Sunset*


----------



## spawn02 (21 Dez. 2016)

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[056,70 Mo ; 01 min 22 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Harper's BAZAAR Singapore 2016*

= _*http://dfiles.eu*_ ~ _*http://filefactory.com*_ 
[054,50 Mo ; 01 min 28 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Love Advent 2016*


----------



## spawn02 (8 Apr. 2017)

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[047,60 Mo ; 00 min 46 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Ále By Alessandra (2016 Winter)*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[089,10 Mo ; 01 min 45 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Ále By Alessandra (2017 Spring)*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[166,00 Mo ; 02 min 07 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.avi*] >>> *Spring Break By Doug Inglish (For Love Magazine)*


----------



## spawn02 (5 Okt. 2017)

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[017,60 Mo ; 00 min 20 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Harper's Bazaar 2017*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[792,00 Mo ; 06 min 05 sec ; 3200x1800 ; *.avi*] >>> *Into The Light (Special Version)*


----------



## spawn02 (20 Dez. 2017)

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[072,60 Mo ; 01 min 34 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.avi*] >>> *GQ Magazine 2011*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[080,80 Mo ; 01 min 47 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.avi*] >>> *Vogue Portugal 2017*


----------



## spawn02 (11 Jan. 2018)

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_
[010,60 Mo ; 00 min 21 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Funny Or Die { Weird Science 2*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_
[176,00 Mo ; 02 min 41 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Love Advent 2017*


----------



## spawn02 (21 Mai 2018)

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[028,50 Mo ; 00 min 39 sec ; 1440x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Grisogono's Party At Cannes In 2018*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[240,00 Mo ; 03 min 35 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Lascana 2018 (Spot + Question + Making Of)*


----------



## SirOzelot (14 Juni 2018)

WOw Danke für die Videos


----------



## spawn02 (4 Okt. 2018)

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[076,80 Mo ; 01 min 11 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.avi*] >>> *InStyle Russia 2018*

= *Links :* _*DEPOSITFILES*_ _//_ _*FILEFACTORY*_ 
[027,10 Mo ; 00 min 30 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Lascana (Fall/Winter 2018)*


----------



## spawn02 (21 März 2019)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 

 

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Uploaded*_
[054,30 Mo ; 00 min 59 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Galactic Sun*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Uploaded*_
[051,60 Mo ; 00 min 49 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.avi*] >>> *Grazia China 2019*


----------



## Punisher (21 März 2019)

riesige Sammlung
:thx:


----------



## spawn02 (10 Apr. 2019)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 

 

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Uploaded*_
[021,30 Mo ; 00 min 25 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Love republic*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Uploaded*_
[235,00 Mo ; 07 min 41 sec ; 1280x720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Vogue Brasil 2019*


----------



## spawn02 (7 Mai 2019)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[024,80 Mo ; 00 min 29 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Jordache Campaign 2019*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[017,50 Mo ; 00 min 24 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *LF Sunglasses Edit Woman*


----------



## spawn02 (11 Juli 2019)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[054,60 Mo ; 00 min 52 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Gal Floripa { Natural Mystic*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[044,00 Mo ; 00 min 43 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Harper's Bazaar Taiwan 2019*


----------



## spawn02 (18 Dez. 2019)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[037,00 Mo ; 00 min 34 sec ; 1600x0900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Gal Floripa By Matias Ternes*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[082,50 Mo ; 00 min 51 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.avi*] >>> *Le Lis Blanc By Damon Baker*


----------



## spawn02 (2 Feb. 2020)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_





= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[038,90 Mo ; 00 min 59 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Gal Floripa { Trip Punta Del Este 2020*


----------



## spawn02 (5 Apr. 2020)

_*Download and replace the file extension (htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[40,90 Mo ; 01 min 01 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Gal Floripa { Astral & Infinity*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[40,20 Mo ; 01 min 02 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Gal Floripa { Wave & Flow*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[41,40 Mo ; 01 min 02 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Gal Floripa { Yantra*


----------



## spawn02 (27 Mai 2020)

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension, from .htlm to .avi or .ts (or just add .avi or .ts)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[100,00 Mo ; 02 min 20 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.ts !*] >>> *Elle Spain 2020*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[032,00 Mo ; 00 min 49 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.avi*] >>> *Life Vivara*


----------



## spawn02 (8 Juni 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*After downloaded, please replace the file extension from .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 067,70 Mo ; 03 min 59 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Ale By Alessandra 2014*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 010,40 Mo ; 00 min 39 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Ale By Alessandra 2015*


----------



## spawn02 (2 Aug. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 032,40 Mo ; 02 min 38 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Cosmopolitan Mexico*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 060,10 Mo ; 04 min 18 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Koton 2011*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 137,50 Mo ; 00 min 49 sec ; 3840x2160 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Numéro Russia*


----------



## spawn02 (12 Aug. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 061,20 Mo ; 02 min 24 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Carmen Steffens (Summer 2020)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 024,70 Mo ; 01 min 31 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Coast Fashion (Summer 2016)*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 020,10 Mo ; 01 min 00 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Dzarm Verao 2016*


----------



## spawn02 (21 Aug. 2021)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray_

_*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .avi (or just add .avi)*_



 



= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV1 ; 101,00 Mo ; 02 min 28 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Schutz Collection*

= *Link N°1 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Link N°2 :* _*Mexashares*_
[SV3 ; 826,00 Mo ; 17 min 14 sec ; 1600x900 ; *.avi*] >>> *Verdades Secretas*


----------



## spawn02 (12 Sep. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension .htlm to .mp4 (or just add .mp4)*_



 

 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 075,30 Mo ; 02 min 36 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *C Magazine 2021*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 166,00 Mo ; 01 min 04 sec ; 3840x2160 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Gal Floripa { Dans Mon Île*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 039,20 Mo ; 01 min 00 sec ; 1920x1080 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Nespresso's Commercial 2022*


----------



## spawn02 (21 Nov. 2022)

_*Source Video {* 1 = WebDl HD | 2 = WebDl SD | 3 = HDTV | 4 = DVD | 5 = Bluray

*Download and change the file extension for .mp4 or .webm (or just add .mp4 or .webm)*_



 

 



= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 125,00 Mo ; 02 min 32 sec ; 2560x1440 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Glamour Mexico 2022*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 042,00 Mo ; 00 min 29 sec ; 3840x2160 ; *.webm*] >>> *Jordache 2018/2019*

= *Option Link N°01 :* _*Filefactory*_ *||* *Option Link N°02 :* _*Rapidgator*_
[SV1 ; 025,70 Mo ; 01 min 42 sec ; 1280x0720 ; *.mp4*] >>> *Shape Magazine 2010*


----------

